

Ask HN: What is the meaning of life? - spencerwalden


======
informatimago
To ponder about the meaning of life.

------
masters3d
To experience, learn, love and To pass on that information to the next person.
You can also ask Siri if you have an iphone.

------
bobsadino
by biological/objective perspective = sex subjective is Up to you
Religion(God/illusion) is To fulfill his wishes in moral aspect

------
cpt1138
42

